# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Ταίριασμα ζευγαριών

## stefos

Ερώτηση.........

Τι προτείνεται τα ζευγάρια που θα μπουν την άνοιξη να είναι τα ίδια με τα περσινα???Είναι αδιαπραγματευτο αυτό για κάποιους???

Ή αν κάποια είχαν αστοχίες (οποιασδήποτε μορφής) θα τα αλλαζατε??????

Αν γίνεται να γίνεται τοποθέτηση των μελών με παραδείγματα και ιστορικό αυτών!

----------


## gonousas

Δεν υπαρχουν κανονες οταν μιλαμε για ιθαγενη και οχι καναρινια ,αλλωστε οταν θες να κανεις εκτροφη ,πρεπει εσυ να διαλεξεις οσο ειναι δυνατον τα ζευγαρια .

----------


## stefos

Οι περισσότεροι όμως προτείνουν τα  <<επιτυχημένα ζευγάρια >> κάθε χρόνο να παραμένουν τα ίδια .............

----------


## falkonis

Πιστεύω ότι είναι καλύτερα 2 καλούς γονείς να τους ζευγαρώνεις με άλλα ποιο νέα πουλιά. Ίσως να δημιουργούν έτσι στα ζευγάρια τους τις αρχές του καλού γονέα.
Ίσως ένα καλό αρσενικό να κινητοποιήσει, να μάθει σε μια νέα θηλυκιά.
  Εγώ το έχω κάνει και μου έχει βγει. Βέβαια δεν έχω συχνότητα τέτοια που να βγάλω συμπέρασμα στατιστικό ότι αυτό ισχύει σίγουρα

----------


## stefos

> Πιστεύω ότι είναι καλύτερα 2 καλούς γονείς να τους ζευγαρώνεις με άλλα ποιο νέα πουλιά. Ίσως να δημιουργούν έτσι στα ζευγάρια τους τις αρχές του καλού γονέα.
> Ίσως ένα καλό αρσενικό να κινητοποιήσει, να μάθει σε μια νέα θηλυκιά.
>   Εγώ το έχω κάνει και μου έχει βγει. Βέβαια δεν έχω συχνότητα τέτοια που να βγάλω συμπέρασμα στατιστικό ότι αυτό ισχύει σίγουρα


Θεωρητικά συμφωνω μαζί σου, δεν έχω εμπειρία αλλά έτσι το σκέφτομαι κι εγώ.
Ο ένας από τους δύο γονείς θα προσφέρει την <<σιγουριά της εμπειρίας>>.
Ειδωμεν .............

----------


## kaper

Υπαρχει ομως περίπτωση το πουλακι που δεν ειναι έμπειρο να στρεσαρει το αλλο και ετσι να εχουμε αποτυχιες;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

Και γω πάντως προσπαθώ όσο γίνεται να μην βάζω δυο νέα πουλια ζευγάρι ! Θέλω το ένα από τα δυο να έχει εμπειρία ! 
Κώστα όχι  δεν υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα στρεσαρισματος

----------


## romel

Μου έχουν πεί ότι θηλύκια καρδερίνα που ζευγάρωσε αν την επόμενη χρονιά της αλλάξουμε ταίρι ο παλιός αρσενικός δεν πρέπει να μείνει στο κουμάσι αφού αν τον ακούει θα τον ψάχνει κ πιθανότατα δε θα ζευγαρώσει με το καινούργιο πουλί.

----------


## kostas karderines

> Μου έχουν πεί ότι θηλύκια καρδερίνα που ζευγάρωσε αν την επόμενη χρονιά της αλλάξουμε ταίρι ο παλιός αρσενικός δεν πρέπει να μείνει στο κουμάσι αφού αν τον ακούει θα τον ψάχνει κ πιθανότατα δε θα ζευγαρώσει με το καινούργιο πουλί.


Αυτό γιωργο δεν ισχύει με τιποτα!

----------


## stefos

Για να μην ανοιγουμε καινουριο νημα συνεχιζω σε αυτο και σας παρουσιαζω τα ζευγαρακια που θα μπουνε σε αναπαραγωγη φετος 2 στον αριθμο.


Ζευγαρι πρωτο ..............
αρσενικο  γεννημενο περυσι , ωριμο πλεον για να παει σε αναπαραγωγη. 
Του συγκεκριμενου πουλιου του εχω ιδιαιτερη αδυναμια γιατι ειναι αφοβο!!!! και μου κελαιδαει ακομα και οταν ειμαι αρκετα κοντα του!!!!!!!


το θηλυκο που θα γινει ταιρι του , κοπελια με πετυχημενες γεννες στο παρελθον



Το δευτερο ζευγαρι τωρα ...............
αρσενικο πρωτα 


και το δευτερο θηλυκο , ευχομαι να τα παει καλα σαν πρωταρα που ειναι. Φετος το συγκεκριμενο πουλι θα ειναι δύο χρονων



ευχομαι σε ολους καλες και πετυχημενες αναπαραγωγες με πολλους και υγιεις νεοσσους!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Καλη αναπαραγωγη Στεφανε !


* σου μεταφερω οτι μου μαθε καποτε η Βικυ   ... βαζουμε τον φακο στο manual και οχι στο auto και με το δακτυλιο εστιαζεις εκει που θες και οχι στα καγκελα που εστιαζει αν το εχεις στο αυτοματο

----------


## stefos

ευχαριστω , ευχομαι να τα παω καλυτερα φετος.........



χαχαχα καλα που μου το ειπες !!! ευχαριστω. 
μηχανη καλοπληρωμενη εντωμεταξυ ...........ολο το ιδιο λαθος κανω, θα το εφαρμοσω σιγουρα στην επομενη φωτογραφηση...............

----------


## jk21

να την φερεις στην εκδηλωση της πιτας , οταν πρωτα ο Θεος γινει  . θα τα πουμε εκει απο κοντα

----------


## stefos

ενταξει ..... θα μου κανεις ενα μινι σεμιναριο!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

τωρα προκοψες   ::   τα βασικα και λιγοτερα ξερω !  και τα σεμιναρια κομμενα ειπαμε ετσι κι αλλιως  ::

----------


## nikolaslo

Στεφανε ευχομαι να πανε τελεια τα ζευγαρια σου αρχικα απο υγεια και μετα απο αναπαραγωγες και να γεμισεις μικρα περα την ανοιξη!!!!

----------


## stefos

> Στεφανε ευχομαι να πανε τελεια τα ζευγαρια σου αρχικα απο υγεια και μετα απο αναπαραγωγες και να γεμισεις μικρα περα την ανοιξη!!!!


Έχεις δίκιο! 
Το πρώτο πρώτο μέλημα που έχουμε οι κάτοχοι καρδερινας είναι να τις έχουμε υγιείς!!

----------


## kaper

Στεφανε με το καλο τα ζευγαρακια σου να σου δωσουν ομορφους νεοσους χωρις προβληματα ολα να κυλήσουν ομαλα..

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## falkonis

Υγεια και πολλα μκρα στις αναπαραγωγες σου

----------


## carduelis

Ωραίο θέμα....

Και πολύ σημαντικό για τους νέους εκτροφείς.

Καλό θα είναι να ακουστούν απόψεις " με ζουμί "  από ψαγμένους οπαδούς του είδους.

----------

